# San Ysidro, CA CCO (The Shops at Las Americas)



## Bernadette (Dec 9, 2006)

I went into the CCO at the Las Americas outlets today to take a peak at what they had. They always have a huge selection there and they had all of their regular items which include a lot of paints, fluidelines, lipsticks, a few shadesticks, a nice selection of eye liners in varying formulas, brushes and a lot more.

They had a really nice array of blushes right now, I was surprised to see Foolish Me there.

Here are some of the e/s's I remember off hand...
D'Bohemia
Mystical Mist
Wonder Full
Velvest Moss
Silly Goose
Falling Star
Prose and Fancy
Contrast (in the turquatic package)
another light pruple from turquatic
and there were a lot more!

Oh I also saw the new aerosol foundation in two dark colors.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I went into the CCO at the Las Americas outlets today to take a peak at what they had. They always have a huge selection there and they had all of their regular items which include a lot of paints, fluidelines, lipsticks, a few shadesticks, a nice selection of eye liners in varying formulas, brushes and a lot more.

They had a really nice array of blushes right now, I was surprised to see Foolish Me there.

Here are some of the e/s's I remember off hand...
D'Bohemia
Mystical Mist
Wonder Full
Velvest Moss
Silly Goose
Falling Star
Prose and Fancy
Contrast (in the turquatic package)
another light pruple from turquatic
and there were a lot more!

Oh I also saw the new aerosol foundation in two dark colors._

 
I'm going on thursday woo!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 12, 2006)

Ashlee, will you let me know if they have anything new when you go? I hear they get shipments on tuesdays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks!


----------



## angelica (Dec 12, 2006)

WHAT!!!  I didnt know they had one there ...which store is it??
And I only live 20 minutes away  woooowoooo!!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelica* 

 
_WHAT!!!  I didnt know they had one there ...which store is it??
And I only live 20 minutes away  woooowoooo!!_

 
Cosmetic Company Outleters, it's on the west side of the shopping center just past the Ralp Lauren outlet and across from BCBG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I realized that I forgot to look at what lipglasses and jellees they had the other day. If anyone goes please let us know about anything exciting as far as those items go, thanks!


----------



## angelica (Dec 12, 2006)

They should receive shipment today so that means they will have stuff tomorrow ...I will try to go tomorrow
Better than having to go all the way to Carlsbad


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelica* 

 
_They should receive shipment today so that means they will have stuff tomorrow ...I will try to go tomorrow
Better than having to go all the way to Carlsbad_

 
Ah now I want to go too!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 13, 2006)

If i see anything good, i'll let y'all know! unless you beat me there.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 23, 2006)

I stopped in yesterday....

Lipglasses:
Beaute
Budding

They have a ton of other ones but those two caught my eye because I wanted both of them but I behaved myself.

Eyeshadows:
Sprung Up
Fountain Blue might have been another one
I suck and I can't remember the others. There were about five LE ones though!

Pigments:
Li' Lilly
Violet

I'm forgetting stuff... They had a really nice selection of LE stuff!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 27, 2006)

I went this evening, nothing really new. They do have a relaly good selection of LE lipglasses though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I controlled myself.


----------



## angelica (Dec 28, 2006)

I keep forgetting to go, ill have to go next week


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 28, 2006)

I was there tonight and had to REEEEALLY look. They didn't have alot of anything. The SA said they are expecting a shipment between Jan. 17 and 20th.  But, I went all the way down there and talked myself into Flammable paint and Luminary Lustreglass.  I'm happy with my purchases but wish i could have gotten more.  I like the Carlsbad CCO much better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I do remember:
-Fountain Bleu, Steep, Purple Shower, Light Ray, Dazzlelight, Black Tied shadows.
-Shimmersweet Blush
-Velveeta, Creamola cremestick lip liners
-Spring Bean, Garden Lustreglasses
-Paints: alot!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 28, 2006)

Nikki I totally think I saw you there but I wasn't sure. I should have shouted! It must have been 6ish or so?


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 28, 2006)

LOL!!!!  You went two days in a row??  Where did you see me at?


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_LOL!!!!  You went two days in a row??  Where did you see me at?_

 
I didn't end up going on Tuesday because I was too busy being a total bum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus I talked my Mom into going with me last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I saw you by Reference!
I left with nothing. The Levi's outlet didn't have the jeans for me to exchange the pair my Mom bought me and the Hot Topic didn't have a different Hello Kitty shirt for me to exchange for either!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 28, 2006)

LOLOLOL crazy!  Well I don't think I'll be going back until the CCO gets their next shipment; that mall is dangerous!  I kept telling myself "it's on sale, you gotta get it!" at every store. The Bath n Body works barely has any Tutti Dolce stuff left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I got a badass deal on some stuff at Bebe O, a corset for $19 down from $89 and a pure cashmere leopard sweater for $19 down from $129!!!!


----------



## shopgood (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: San Ysidro CA CCO*

oh man i wanna go sooo bad! but i'm pretty broke right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when i get a hold of some money tho, i'm there!!


----------



## mans_x_ruin (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: San Ysidro CA CCO*

Has anybody been there recently (within the last week or so)...Is it worth taking the drive down there this weekend, or am I gonna come away with nothing great?


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: San Ysidro CA CCO*

I'm going down to my Mom's in Imperial Beach tomorrow and I'm going to try to head down to the CCO to see what they have. I'll be sure to post anything exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## shopgood (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: San Ysidro CA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I'm going down to my Mom's in Imperial Beach tomorrow and I'm going to try to head down to the CCO to see what they have. I'll be sure to post anything exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
sweet. my boyfriend lives in IB


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: San Ysidro CA CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shopgood* 

 
_sweet. my boyfriend lives in IB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Cool, I was born and raised in IB. Most of my family lives there.
So I didn't make it to the outlets because I got sucked in by my baby nephew and didn't leave my brother's house until he went to bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
I still want to go and will post what I find as soon as I do.


----------



## angelica (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: San Ysidro CA CCO*

Anyone been there lately??  Im thinking of going today


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 2, 2007)

I went in today and picked up Mancatcher, Waternymph and Turquatic shadows and Luxuriation nail polish.

Other sahdows I remember were
Purple Shower (probably going back for that one)
Fountain Bleau
Maybe five other colors.

Lots of pretty LE lipglasses
Gonna go back for Lip 65

Nice assortment of Fluidlines

Fix+ in the old packaging for $12

Most of the Holiday mini's including the pigments, the lipglasses, the gelees, and the shadesticks.

The holiday jeweled bag sets as well.

Also a good assortment of brushes and more lipsticks than usual.


----------



## obbreb (Jul 11, 2007)

Was there last Monday and here's what they have that I can remember.
MAC brushes (180,188,217,213, fan brush,  lip brushes and some large angled powder brushes) Patternamker brush set, Formal Black brush set
MAC train case. (only 2 in stock, bought one!)
MAC large tote
MAC pigments in Night Light, Blue Brown, Pink Opal, Red Accent, a light blue one, Lovely Lily
MAC Fluidlines in Delphic, Rich Ground, Lithograph, Ostentatious, Royal Wink, Haunting, Non-Conformist, Nightfish, Brassy, Shade
Lots of Creme blushes and a few powder blushes
MAC Couture lipsticks, VGV and VGVI, Plant a Kiss, Pink Cabana, Fresh Buzz, a lot more
Shadestick set
Lip glass set
Lots of lipgelees ( I bought Valentine's) and lipglasses
MAC eye shadows in Black Tied, Purple Shower, In Living Pink, Lightshade, Endless Love,Fountainbleu
MAC Fix+, wipes, moisturizer, cleansers
MAC Studio Mist Foundation in Medium
Formal lip set
Well Plumed quad
Take Wing Quad
Lots of nail polish 
MAC False lashes

Bobbi Brown shimmerbricks in Gold, Peony and Brownie

Really lots of good stuff, I spent almost $300 !


----------



## Jenlai (Sep 5, 2007)

I want to go! I've never been! How much of a discount is it generally from what you'd be paying in the store?


----------



## obbreb (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jenlai* 

 
_I want to go! I've never been! How much of a discount is it generally from what you'd be paying in the store?_

 
It is usually 30% off retail.


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 8, 2007)

is there anyone going yet?....


----------



## candidilyme (Feb 13, 2008)

hey guys, thought i'd give an update on this CCO.
i was there last week and there wasnt that much new stuff but the girl said they should be getting shipment at the end of this month.. here's what i remember

pigments:
- old gold
- jewlmarine glitter
- provence
- gold mode
- copperclast
- jardin aires
- pastorale
- aire-de-blue
- dark soul 
- cocomotion

shadesticks:
- beiging
- sliver something
- corn
- shimmermint
- and some other ones i can't remeber

foundations:
- dark and deep dark msf naturals
- some hyper reals
- the studio mist in every color 
- blot powder loose in deep dark and dark

eyeshadows:
- firespot
- claire de lune
- friction
- suspicion
- black tied (lure packaging)
- swimming
- cranberry
- aquavert maybe?
- contrast
- deep truth
- malt
- rose blanc 
i can't remember the rest

skincare ( all old packaging)
- all 3 charged waters
- microfinish refinsher
- fast response eye cream
- a moisturizer
- pro eye makeup remover
- cleanse off oil
- strobe cream 
- fix + 

lip stuff:
- ciao manhattan l/g
- angel cream p/g
- 3 slimshines (kissible)
- lipgelees ( lil sizzler, jellybabe)
- sashimi mimi 
- sublime culture cremestick liner 
- a bunch of other stuff i can't remember sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




misc stuff
- 188 brush
- hullaboo pressed poweder?
- some tendertones
- some tinted lip conditioner
- lashes
- brush bags
- wipes
- blot film 

hope that helps someone. i'm probably going this weekend again so if i see new stuff i'll update.


----------



## Risbebe (Feb 29, 2008)

whoaaa.. i live in chula vista and i use to work at las americas... coool.
so how much is the discount here? what other brands do they have.. do they have nars? oh man.. so gonna head over there this weekend .. i get paid tomorrow.


----------



## candidilyme (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risbebe* 

 
_whoaaa.. i live in chula vista and i use to work at las americas... coool.
so how much is the discount here? what other brands do they have.. do they have nars? oh man.. so gonna head over there this weekend .. i get paid tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the discount's about 30%. i don't think they carry nars but they carry clinique, bobbi brown, lancome, stila, and prescriptives?


----------



## jamie89 (Jul 2, 2008)

Has anyone been here recently? I'm in San Diego visiting family and would love to drop by if it's worth it


----------



## dayroll (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamie89* 

 
_Has anyone been here recently? I'm in San Diego visiting family and would love to drop by if it's worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I went there today, and they had a pretty good selection of everything. They have 4 colors for the shadestick (beige-ing, penny, a cranberry colored one, and i think a light colored one which I don't remember the names of). They have a bunch of brush sets, pigment sets, lipglass sets, and eyeshadow palettes from the collection. I also saw three shades of the mineralize eyeshadow duos in Earthly Riches, Family Silver, Silversmith (i think), most, if not all, of the Sculpt & Shape powder duos, a decent selection of eyeshadows (which included some from the Alexander McQueen collection, most shades of the Metal-X shadows, and a good amount of 3 shades of eyeshadows from the MoonBathe collection).

They also have a bunch of glosses (I saw two from the Barbie collection-I think), about 20 lipsticks to choose from, a good selection of brushes (I bought a 187 for ($29) and a 224, wipes (100 pack for $19), eyelashes, blot papers, pencil sharpeners, some blushes and blushcremes, about 9 pigments, fluidlines, tendertones (5 colors, i think), fix + and # of the charged waters, some shades of the concealer sticks, MSF natural in dark, and I bunch more.

If you have any specifics that you're looking for that I haven't mentioned, feel free to ask. I have a pretty good memory of what I saw (if it wasn't evident here, haha).


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 4, 2008)

Just went today they have some nice shadows, I havent been up on my MAC game lately so I cant remember everything, they have the good shadows behind their counter, they had lots of holiday and le sets. A couple brush sets, they had tons of polish and lipglasses, some blushcremes, lipconditioner only about 4 pigments, cornflower, copperclast, and cant remember the other two ha ha.
I had fun, I was excited to get $14 shadows for $9.50 and $10 without having to find someone with a pro card to get it for me.


----------



## socalkat (Oct 22, 2008)

oo i just found out about this.
las americas is like 10 mins away!

anyone been here lately?
i'm craving bluuuuuush, especially well-dressed!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 11, 2008)

I´ll visit my fiance´s family near San Diego and I´m definitely checking out that CCO, but not until mid-December. I´m excited already


----------



## okiedokiepokie (Nov 20, 2008)

I went to this CCo a few days ago, and they had some new stuff.  I think the collection that they have is called Colour Forms.  I'm new to MAC, so I'm not 100% sure.  It's the warm and cool eyeshadow palette that have green and red covers.  They also have the lip palettes. I saw some of the brush sets that go with this collection, and the richmetal highlighters. They also have the Stylistics 129 brush.


----------



## cindiaz (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *okiedokiepokie* 

 
_I went to this CCo a few days ago, and they had some new stuff. I think the collection that they have is called Colour Forms. I'm new to MAC, so I'm not 100% sure. It's the warm and cool eyeshadow palette that have green and red covers. They also have the lip palettes. I saw some of the brush sets that go with this collection, and the richmetal highlighters. They also have the Stylistics 129 brush._

 

You're right that was exclusive from Nordstrom's and they have the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




e/s palettes from the MAC Trip collection.


----------



## joyg311 (Dec 19, 2008)

anyone been at the San Ysidro CCO lately?


----------



## cindiaz (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joyg311* 

 
_anyone been at the San Ysidro CCO lately?_

 


I just went today and got 3 lipglosses,one fafi,one neon and one that has the white pearl top?,they have more fafi lip glosses and neon stuff and they had some pretty blushes,i don't know they're names but they were from the neon collection, i almost forgot they have like 5 colors from the dazzleglass collection.


----------



## plastikpony (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindiaz* 

 
_I just went today and got 3 lipglosses,one fafi,one neon and one that has the white pearl top?,they have more fafi lip glosses and neon stuff and they had some pretty blushes,i don't know they're names but they were from the neon collection, i almost forgot they have like 5 colors from the dazzleglass collection.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooooh dyou know which 5??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and does anyone know what kind of shadows are being sold? if any? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks guys!


----------



## cindiaz (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plastikpony* 

 
_ooooh dyou know which 5??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oh and does anyone know what kind of shadows are being sold? if any? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks guys!_

 
sorry,i don't know they're names but the colors were,one white,one blue and three different pinks (bright pinks)


----------



## jalisha (Jan 11, 2009)

omg, i want to go now!
does this cco have any rules? cus sometimes in other cco's you'd have to get like 3 per each type? i dont know, something like that.





i sooo want to go now


----------



## Mania59 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jalisha* 

 
_omg, i want to go now!
does this cco have any rules? cus sometimes in other cco's you'd have to get like 3 per each type? i dont know, something like that.





i sooo want to go now_

 

Nope.  Just go, shop, and be happy!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jan 30, 2009)

Has anyone been there lately?I plan on doing a mini-haul this weekend.


----------



## errrkah (Feb 7, 2009)

Last time I went to this CCO was black Friday they had so much good stuff! I want to go again! I heard they have a ton of palettes (most/ all Holiday '07 ones) & some Heatherette & Neo Sci Fi glosses & lipsticks!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 18, 2009)

i may be going today. if i do, i'll try to update on what i saw.


----------



## Purple (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks! We need and update! I want to go this weekend...


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 18, 2009)

ugh this cco is sooo far... T.T i think id try to go more if they werent like right ON the border of mexico..... =/


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 18, 2009)

EDIT: So sorry ladies, I meant to post this under the CCO location in Carlsbad at the Carlsbad Premium Outlet. So Sorry, I didn't go to the Las Americas one. SORRY!!

Okay so I went there today. They had a lot less than the last post that was mentioned here. The lady said that they get shipments once a month and to call them ahead of time if you are looking for a particular item. 

The brush selection sucked; there were some blush/face ones and a couple of fluffy eyeshadow brushes. 

The pigments available were Smoke Signals, Circa Plum and I think another one...not sure.

There was Pharaoh p/p. They had a fluidline (forgot the name) it was a bright bluish-greenish shade, I believe. They had a bunch of lipglasses and lipsticks, old packaging of strobe cream, microfinisher refiner (or whatever it's called). 

There were some lashes and a bunch of other random foundation/concealer stuff but that's about it.

Quite a disappointment.


----------



## socalkat (Mar 19, 2009)

do you remember what lipsticks they had?
i might make a trip this weekendd.


----------



## cindiaz (Mar 19, 2009)

Did you saw any eyeshadow palettes,quads,trios?Thank you.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry guys, I posted this under the wrong thread. I actually went to the CCO in Carlsbad not in San Ysidro. Sorry!! But these are the things I saw at the Carlsbad one.

I remember Fleshpot and a bunch of pinkish/neutral shades, if i'm not mistaken. I wasn't really looking for l/s so I didn't dwell in that section that long. HTH.

They had Fafi quad 1 and 2. I think some holiday palettes from a year or two ago. They also have brush sets from the holiday sets, I believe. The selection kinda sucked, if you ask me. You may want to try calling them to see when they get their shipment because then you'll get more of a selection.


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 18, 2009)

I went to this CCO last weekend and I saw quite a few things. I will try to list as much as I can remember:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Eyeshadow quads*: Fafi Eyes 1, Shadowy Lady, Tempting and Dame Edna trio
*Pigments*: Cocomotion, Jardin Aires, Viz-a-Violet, Golden Olive and I can't remember the other two.
*Shape and Sculpt powders
Highliters*:Hullabaloo, Dame Edna
*CCBs: *both of the Emanuel Ungaro, Pearl and Bronze
*Brushes*: 242, 189,183 129 short handle, 194
*Paintpots*erky, Rollickin, Mossscape, Construtivist and can't remember the other three
*Fluidline*: several of the discontinued shades
*Christmas sets*:the ones from this past year and the year before; quads and lipglass sets and brush sets
*Eyeshadows*: a lot from the Cool Heat collection and Matte2, Femme Fi and others
*Blushes*:X-rocks and Spaced Out from Neo Sci-fi collection
*Strobe Cream and Strobe liquid*
*Studio fix fluid
Studif fix foudation Stick*
*Nail Polish*: there was a lot of polishes
*lipsticks*: can"t remember all, just remember freckletone, brave, one from fafi collection
*lustreglass and lipglass*
*Foudation in the can* ( I don't remeber what those were called)


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jun 3, 2009)

My baby's dad just got me some stuff from there today. He got me Petticoat MSF, Warmed MSF, Heritage Rouge p/m, Spaced Out blush, Tete-a- Tint e/s.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some other things he told me are there, that I can remember: Golden Spill MSF, Evening Aura e/s, Expensive Pink e/s, Talent pool e/s, Greenstroke p/p, Quite Natural p/p, Cranberry e/s, Serenity blush, Blossoming c/b, Medium Natural MSFN w/ shimmer. And items in my last post.


----------



## YSLaddict4 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello! My dad and I stopped by there a week ago. He bought me some items which was nice. (It was for my birthday.) I have quite a good memory, so enjoy my list!! 

FACE
-MAC Gold Spill MSF
-MAC Petticoat MSF
-MAC Warmed MSF
-MAC Natural/shimmer MSF
-lots of MAC foundations!!!!
-Emanual Ungaro Beauty Powders
-both Dame Ednas hi-light powders
-tons of beauty powder blushes like Feeling
-3 MAC blushcremes, like Sweet William

EYES
-MAC Paint Pot in Rollickn
-MAC Paint Pot in Greenstroke
-MAC Paint Pot in Quite Natural
-like 10 fliudlines!!!!!
-MAC Rite of Spring e/s
-MAC Cranberry e/s from the Moonbathe Collection!!!!
-MAC Talent Pool e/s
-MAC Dream Maker e/s
-MAC Grand Entrance e/s
-MAC Bold and Brazed e/s
-MAC Top Hat e/s
-MAC Submarine e/s
-MAC Deep Truth e/s
-the Black pearlglide eyeliner
-MAC Raven Power Kohl Pencil
-MAC Orpheus Powder Kohl Pencil
-Lots of Heatherette double ended eyeliners
-Fresh Cement Shadestick
-MAC Penny Shadestick
-Lots of Brown Shaders
-Tempting eye shadow quad
-MAC Shadowy Lady Eye quad
-All of the 2008 holiday eye quads and the eyeliner sets

LIPS
-6 MAC tendertones. I got Purring. But there was the purple and green one too and hot n saucy, I think.
-MAC Stylisitcs Lipglosses
-On of the Rose Romance Lips stains
-Like 8 lipgelees
-2N lipglass
-the blue MAC lipstick.
-They Had TONS OF MAC LIPSTICKS
-2 rows of MAC lipglasses

ACESSORIES
-Fafi for MAC t-shirts
-Fafi for MAC makeup bags
-black MAC bags
-a bucket of brushes

BOBBI BROWN
-the Cocoa Mauve set
Bobbi Brown Brush Sets
Glitter Lip Balms
TONS of eyeshadows
3 shimmerbrick compacts that had lip quads underneath


----------



## SweetKris (Jul 4, 2009)

I see that I need to get off my butt and make that 20 minute drive!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 6, 2009)

^I'd appreciate it truly! I'm hoping to get there when we go to SD next week.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 23, 2009)

Here is what I remember from this outlet...

Pigments in Cocomotion, Lovely Lily, Copperbeam (and three others)
Eyeshadows mostly in the NeoSci collection-Femme Fi being one
Lipglosses (including Sonic Vibe and Pinkarat)
6 shadow palettes from last fall
Shave cream
Green liquid cleanser


----------



## cindiaz (Aug 3, 2009)

I bought *inter-view* trio, *word of mouth* and the *smokey palette* from last year *Holiday 2008* (the one with carbon in it )and they still have *tempting* quad and *shadowy lady*? quad also the other trio mineral shadow(the one with red,silver and black?), and they have the two *dame edna* trios and three lip glosses,one of them is splendid and the other one is pink,they also had 3 monogram l/s at 15.50 and the mes at 12.25,hth.


----------



## Purple (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is what I remember from my last visit (yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):
Blonde, Brunette and Redhead MSF.
Sea & Sky mineralized eyeshadow
Marquise D' lipstick
Buoy Buoy, Twig twig, Freckletone (Emanuel Ungaro), Stay in touch, Strawbaby, High Top (Fafi), Sci-Fi-Delity, Pleasureseeker, Astral, Sunsonic (Neo Sci-Fi) lipsticks.
MAC Natural/shimmer MSF
Emanuel Ungaro Beauty Powders
-both Dame Ednas highlight powders and Eye shadows trios.
-beauty powder blushes like Feeling & True Romantic.
-blushes like Tenderling, Sweet as Cocoa
-Paint Pot in Rollickn' and Perky (Fafi)
-Paint Pot in Greenstroke
-Paint Pot in Quite Natural
-Uppity fluidline
-Cranberry e/s from the Moonbathe Collection
-Talent Pool e/s
-Dream Maker e/s
-Grand Entrance e/s
-Bold and Brazed e/s
-Top Hat e/s
-Lotusland e/s
-Submarine e/s
-Meet the fleet e/s
-Warming trend e/s
-Femme-Fi, Evening Aura, Expensive Pink, Time & Space from Neo Sci-Fi collection (orange package).
-Tempting eye shadow quad
-Shadowy Lady Eye quad
-2 of the 2008 holiday eye shadow sets.
-Deep Shade, Henna, Pincurl, Knight, Top Knot, Flip, French Cuff e/s from BBR Collection.
And a lot of lipglasses, lipsticks, slimshines and Tendertones.
They also have the 4 Antiquitease Finery lip sets, Strobe Cream, Strobe Liquid, inted lip Conditioners and 4 Studio Lights and Loose Beauty powders (Of Collection) and about 10 pigments.
This is as much as I can remember


----------



## socalkat (Aug 21, 2009)

i finally went there today, and yes, basically everything Purple said was all there still. Along with mac fafi shirts. They also had some face brushes, the 168, 188 or 187. i have a horrible memory. haha i do not know how you ladies remember all this!


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 21, 2009)

They have aloooot of eyeshadows! I remeber knight, pep n pink, solar white, top knot, poison pen, warming trend, phloof!, seedling, coquette, honesty, Sunset B.,  and they also have others in the back of the counter *alooott!* just ask them if they have more...they had only one of each...so that's why they kept it in the back. I remeber Claire de Lune, Blanq Type, Era, Soba and many others(greens,pinks..etc.)...sorry I have a baddd memory haha. Aside from the old Dame Edna stuff, they also had both HK beauty powders and _both HK blushes_! Some pigments(Goldmode, Kitchmas, Cocomotion, VizaViolet...idk) and alot of nail laquers*mainly red*. Some lip glass(some Cremesheens! and some lip glosses from sugar sweet colletion*they are in the display cases*!) and lip sticks like Pink Nouveau, Freckletone, Ahoy there!, Marquise D' and some red and pinkish ones. Some grand duo mineralize blushes like Earth to Earth, Moon River, and Love Rock. Enough said beauty powder blush, and a few other _beauty powder blushes_. Medium and shimmer, Med/Dark and shimmer MSF natural and some dark foundations i think NC45?. Some brush sets (one had 187,168,222, and an angled eyeliner brush) and the reg skin stuff like Strobe liquid and blot film. The manager said they usually get more stuff*their shippment* around the 12th of each month...or to call in! Hope that helps some ppl!


----------



## Purple (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cherrymint* 

 
_They have aloooot of eyeshadows! I remeber knight, pep n pink, solar white, top knot, poison pen, warming trend, phloof!, seedling, coquette, honesty, Sunset B.,  and they also have others in the back of the counter *alooott!* just ask them if they have more...they had only one of each...so that's why they kept it in the back. I remeber Claire de Lune, Blanq Type, Era, Soba and many others(greens,pinks..etc.)...sorry I have a baddd memory haha. Aside from the old Dame Edna stuff, they also had both HK beauty powders and both HK blushes! Some pigments(Goldmode, Kitchmas, Cocomotion, VizaViolet...idk) and alot of nail laquers*mainly red*. Some lip glass(some Cremesheens! and some lip glosses from sugar sweet colletion*they are in the display cases*!) and lip sticks like Pink Nouveau, Freckletone, Ahoy there!, Marquise D' and some red and pinkish ones. Some grand duo mineralize blushes like Earth to Earth, Moon River, and Love Rock. Enough said beauty powder blush, and a few other beauty powder blushes. Medium and shimmer, Med/Dark and shimmer MSF natural and some dark foundations i think NC45?. Some brush sets (one had 187,168,222, and an angled eyeliner brush) and the reg skin stuff like Strobe liquid and blot film. The manager said they usually get more stuff*their shippment* around the 12th of each month...or to call in! Hope that helps some ppl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Solar White??!!! I want to be there!!


----------



## cindiaz (Nov 9, 2009)

Does anyone now if they carry e/s that goes in the empty pro palette?


----------



## cindiaz (Jan 20, 2010)

I went yesterday and they had the Photorealism quad and the in the gallery,some trios mes and some Nordstrom limited edition lipsticks in a bag.


----------



## Purple (Mar 20, 2010)

I went last monday and (I remember) they had:

lipsticks:
1N, Underplay, Mellow Mood, Creme Cerise, Quiet Please, Lighty Ripe, Marquise ´D, Pleasureseeker, Astral, Sunsonic, Strawbaby, and a lot of lipsticks but I can´t remember more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

lipglass:
Supreme, Naked Space, Pink Grapefruit, Soft and Slow.

eyeshadows: 
Starflash: Bold & Brazen, Sunset B., Lotusland, Talent Pool, Star by night, some Suite Array e/s, Metal-X e/s, Pincurl, Knight, Silver Thorn, Of Summer, Soft Force, Bright Future, Tempting, Vibrant Grape, Night Maneuvers from Style Warriors, Crème de Miel, Flourishing, Poison pen, Pen n pink.

Shadesticks:
Cakeshop, Lemon Chiffon, Butternutty,Red Velvet, Penny .

quads:
Photo Realism, In the Gallery,Tempting and Shadowy Lady.

Blush:
Eversun (from Style warriors)

Highlight Power.
Honey Light, Golden Nectar.

Naked Honey salve,

Summer Crop lip bag, Baby blooms lip bag, Graphic Garden Palette, and 2 sets of brushes from Graphic Garden. Also Sun siren look box and Seductress look box.
They had a lot of stuff but this is all that I remember


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Jun 11, 2011)

I went there yesterday not very happy with the stuff they had but I still got something also I was the only person in the store and they followed me around like a hawk. I was only able to take two pics because I asked my husband to take some stills 4 me but he couldn't work the camera so when I was taking the pics the sales lady was asking me not to do that  but I did mange to take a 3 min vid I will be posting it on youtube.  my youtube page gusandglo









  	sorry guys try watching the vid its more detailed.


----------



## gh0st0fAgirl (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm thinking of going tomorrow..anyone been recently? Any new collections?


----------



## beautyismaximus (Jan 23, 2013)

I am going today hopefully..so I will update soon.


----------



## beautyismaximus (Jan 29, 2013)

They didn't have a ton of stuff. The lady said they were wiped out from Christmas. Should be new supply by the end of the month next month. Oh this was my first time down there and YES, they are on the back of your heels when you are browsing. VERY annoying because I felt like I had to talk to them since they were in such close vicinity. UGHHHHH. Not cute.

  	I saw:
  	MAC products:
  	Viva glam gaga 2 lipstick and lipglass
  	Magically cool powder in Honey rose, cajun, and truth and light
  	Lipglasses Orange descence, it's a wow, wee coquette, social light, Good luvin, Krazy kahuna, and about 20 more shades.
  	Iced delights lip bag in wintercool
  	Iced delights sultry
  	Ice parade collection
  	Snowglobe eyeshadow palette in Warm
  	Make it perfect brush kit Mineralize
  	Make it perfect Essential kit
  	Make it perfect special edition
  	about 10 different Nail Laquers
  	2 paint pots, forgot their names
  	pigments
  	I couldn't remember everything so thats about it for MAC. I did also like the Estee Lauder eyeshadow pots. They reminded me of the Maybelline color tattoo eyeshadow pots, Except the EL were so much more smooth in comparison and more high end looking. Only $13 bucks! I passed on them, but will be picking up some next month when I go. They also had Bobbi brown concealers with the powder underneath (tons) and the eyeshadows. I wasn't too impressed with anything else. Hope this helped!


----------



## MACgirl (Jul 20, 2015)

Any recent sighting?


----------

